

Why I Hate School But Love Education - abhia
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=142416285931936

======
vxNsr
Two things: 1) I don't believe he graduated from any college because his
grammar is horrendous and really got in the way of his message

2) Using a couple outliers as examples of how to live your life is a classic
logical fallacy which discredits the remainder of his message.

~~~
jjkmk
Point #1

I know just as many college graduates with bad grammar as non college grads.
No need to be snarky about it, enjoy the kids video.

------
adamnemecek
Let's look at the statistics by enumerating a handful of examples. Holy crap,
I had to sit down to be able to take all the pretentiousness of this video.

